# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Curso: Manejo Agronómico del Arándano - AREQUIPA

## Sierra Exportadora

*Dirigido a:* Profesionales de agronomía o técnicos agropecuarios que brindan         servicios de asesoramiento o laboran actualmente en manejo de plantaciones frutícolas.  *
Carga horaria:* 40 horas  *Inscripciones:* Cupo Limitado (4 por regiones donde opera Sierra Exportadora) http://www.sierraexportadora.gob.pe/...cion-economica
Enviar CV (pfc@sierraexportadora.gob.pe) con el asunto “Curso agronómico del Arándano”   *Costo:* Hospedaje y Alimentación (libre) / Traslado (a cuenta del participante)  *Cronograma:* Último día de recepción de CV (12 de Octubre, 2012)
Publicación de seleccionados (19 de Octubre en www.sierraexportadora.gob.pe)   Flyer CURSO MANEJO AGRONÓMICO DEL ARÁNDANO-01.jpgTemas similares: ARÀNDANO / I CURSO ESPECIALIZADO / 15,29,5 y12 / 2011 I curso teórico práctico manejo, mantenimiento, calibración de equipos y técnicas de aplicación de productos para la protección de cultivos. 10 mo Curso Manejo Integrado de Cultivos en la irrigación Chavimochic !!! informacion sobre venta y manejo agronomico de menestras Curso:Manejo Tecnificado de Cultivo de Café Convencional/Orgánico en Selva Central (29/04/09)

----------

